# Rocket v3 - What temperature on PID?



## JackBlackmore

Me again! I'm struggling to find any recommendations for PID temperature for the Rocket v3 so I've left it as it is, from memory I think it's 192 but will check later.

I'm starting to think the temperature might be a bit low, I'm now weighing my dose and yield, 18g to 36g and have played around with timings from 25 - 30s but my shots keep coming out tasting sour. To start with I thought it was just particularly acidic beans but the more I'm tasting them I'm not convinced this is good acidity.

When I was initially doing cooling flushes there was no spitting or frothing from the group head even after warming up for an hour and I've pretty much stopped doing them all together now and haven't really noticed a difference. I haven't got a grouphead thermometer or even a decent one at all for that matter so haven't got a way of measuring the temp that's being pulled through.

I'm going to pick up a naked portafilter to check that my tamping is even and not causing any significant problems and try increasing the temperature but given everything I've said detailed is it likely to be user error causing the issue or could it be a temperature issue?


----------



## froggystyle

Is that in fahrenheit i guess, change it to 217 and try it.


----------



## JackBlackmore

Thinking about it I may be completely making the amount up. I'll test tonight and report back


----------



## JackBlackmore

So I was miles out its 121!


----------



## froggystyle

Fahrenheit or Celsius?


----------



## froggystyle

And that's the main boiler yes, not the service boiler?


----------



## JackBlackmore

I'm assuming Celsius because I'm still getting steam. I was hoping it would be an easy fix







looking like it's not so easy!


----------



## froggystyle

Does it say 121c on the pid?


----------



## JackBlackmore

Ayup, it's been on for an hour now and normalised at that


----------



## JackBlackmore




----------



## froggystyle

What model of rocket is it?


----------



## JackBlackmore

It's the v3 giotto evoluzione


----------



## funinacup

It's not, it's a Premium Plus v3. The PID reads the boiler temp (HX).


----------



## JackBlackmore

I assumed they were the same thing sorry!!


----------



## JackBlackmore

So just wanted to give an update. Surprise surprise it wasn't the machine letting me down, it turns out the top section of my grinder that holds the upper burrs wasn't screwed down tightly so I'm pretty sure it was causing issues with the grind.

I've taken it apart, given it a good clean and finally managed to dial it in for a beautifully fruity shot with a nice sweetly acidic sparkle. Could not be happier to finally be pulling the coffee I always dreamed of!


----------



## froggystyle

The photo fo the pid temp at 121, did you work out what that was relating to?


----------

